# Are the new Gaggia Classics really that bad?



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi folks

New member here, bit of background, bought a Delonghi bean to cup a few weeks ago, been through lots of milk and good beans without ever getting a decent cup of expresso. Came to the realization that I didn't really want a bean to cup after all and would like to learn how to make expresso myself. So the bean to cup is currently en route back to the shop.

I had a look at the Delonghi Dedica and while it gets great reviews on the likes of Amazon and Which it doesn't seem to be held in much regard on these forums, plus I am very keen to learn how to pour latte art (have signed up for a one day barista course) and it looks like changing the panarello wand to a Rancillo Silvia wand would involve taking the machine apart, which I really don't want to do.

After reading other forum posts I starting looking at the Gaggia Classic. It looks simple enough to change the wand but I keep seeing posts stating that the post 2015 machines are not as good, bad build quality etc. Is it just that the parts are different now that Philips have bought them? Or are the newer machines not up to scratch?

Many thanks

Gillian


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't think the new ones are that bad per se but it is a totally different machine to the pre-2015 classic. Pretty sure I read somewhere it's closer to the pure. It has a larger stainless boiler & the OPV has been found so pressure can be adjusted. Unfortunately it's lost the 3 way solenoid (so soupy pucks more likely) & to conform to current EU regs it has a timed shutoff that gets in the way of pre-heating. There's a thread showing the Silvia wand swap on a new model somewhere & it looks more in depth with bits having to be swapped internally.

The pre-2015 is a known quantity that'll go on forever if cared for (assuming parts are available) & has just about every mod immaginable already documented. Being 2nd hand, they're also cheaper - £150 will get you a refurbished one with larger pre-phillips solenoid & Silvia steam arm already fitted.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Many thanks Ashcroc, yeah I was watching a few you tube videos of swapping the wand. I'm thinking buying second hand from the forum might be a better option - I can try and get a pre 2015 model with mods and then that will leave more funds for a grinder. Do people sell second hand grinders too?


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Gillian

It seems we are in similar places with our coffee journey. I bought a Delonghi bean to cup machine about a month ago, convinced that I didn't want the faffing around with a manual machine. Within about a week I realised that it was never going to be good enough and I did want more control. I returned the b2c to Amazaon and have now bought a used Gaggia Classic (2006) and have just bought a used grinder from someone on here.

I don't doubt that the post 2015 machines will make a decent cup of coffee but you'll get a better deal if you buy a used one from here, especially as most have the wand upgrade and often come with a few accessories.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Katkat

Yep sounds like we made the same mistake lol. Thanks - I'll take a look on the for sale boards. What grinder did you get? I have no issues buying second hand either, would rather do that than buy something new that isn't going to suit my needs.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

gfunk03 said:


> Hi Katkat
> 
> Yep sounds like we made the same mistake lol. Thanks - I'll take a look on the for sale boards. What grinder did you get? I have no issues buying second hand either, would rather do that than buy something new that isn't going to suit my needs.


I am getting a used Eureka Mignon.

I think buying used is a good idea, especially from here where you are likely to get a well cared for machine. If you want to upgrade in the future you'll probably be able to sell on without losing too much of what you paid too.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah I know what you mean. The Eureka Mignon seems to be a popular choice on here, I must take a look and see if there are any about


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

It's a good grinder if you don't have a lot of space in your kitchen as it has a small footprint and is very compact. Mine arrived today and I'm looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah a small footprint would be good, my kitchen is a decent size but I also tend to buy a lot of gadgets to fill the worktop space lol. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I think the number of gadgets that are considered essential increases to fill the space available


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Kitkat said:


> I think the number of gadgets that are considered essential increases to fill the space available


In my case it's purely down to cupboard space available to put them away & forget about!

I couldn't live without the food processor I haven't touched in over a year.


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

lol I'm exactly the same, a sucker for a kitchen gadget lol


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I wouldn't say bad as such, they can make a great shot. It is just the old ones were kinda of shrunken commercial machines in a way and you got a lot for your money. The new ones are still good......but when you can pick up the old ones on ebay for less than half the price suddenly the new one doesn't look quite so attractive.

I saw a pre 2015 with a PID and silvia wand go in the for sale section for £150, that would take some beating!


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

I think I have decided on a Sage DTP. I think lol! Decisions!


----------



## steelartsa (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a De'Longhi Dedica and have used it every day for the past couple of years and I love it. It works fine and makes a great tasting cup of coffee in my opinion. Now, I'm a noob here and realise there are probably a lot of connoisseurs and coffee aficionados on the forum that will shoot me down in flames, but surely if you find something that makes something you happen to like, isn't that the crux of the matter?

Okay, I also like scotch as a tipple so in the coffee world I might be putting myself in the 'blended' scotch bracket. A lot of blends are fine with a mixer but aren't a lot of fun on their own BUT there are some very fine blends that are every bit as good as a single malt and are consistently so. I could be a scotch snob and say "Oh, only a single malt made in such and such a distillery on some far off Hebridean island where the malt is slow roasted over peat fires, is the best Scotch on Earth!" but what if one happens to hate peated whisky? So basically, my attitude is drink whatever it is you like and be happy drinking it, and this applies to coffee too.

So at the moment I have upped my game a little and have finally got to grinding my own beans and finally making a long-black the 'proper' way and it has already made a huge difference to my coffee enjoyment. I am using Sainsbury's espresso beans and in combination with my little Dedica, personally I think I'm getting as good a cup of coffee as that from somewhere like Cafe Nero and 100x better than the Starbucks muck. So, will I just stick with what I know I like? Yes and no. Yes, I have a) found a bean I happen to like (and I don't care if anyone tells me they're rubbish - I like them) so will continue to brew with them. And no, I'd like to think I'm broadminded enough to experiment and try different coffees and will hopefully discover something new that I can change to when the mood takes me.

PS, I'm also thinking of getting a Sage as my next machine. Please let us know how you get on with it if you decide to get one.

My Dedica is probably like buying a Ford Fiesta in that there's nothing wrong with it, it will do the job and do it well but there are probably other machines/cars out there that can do it slightly better and with a bit more style and finesse. As one of my hobbies I play guitar and I'm luck enough to have a couple of what I consider to be really good instruments and I think they are very expensive (they are worth between £2k-£3k each). In the guitar world though, they are just middle of the road guitars. The sound is excellent but there are others out there that sound 'just a little bit better' and there are also really cheap guitars that sound great in their own right. Would they compete with my guitars no, but they are different and have their own character. I see this with regards to coffee. Yes, there can be some lousy coffee made but with some half decent beans and a reasonable machine one can make a very good beverage. Will it be as good as one made with beans from Blue Mountain and a £2k machine? I don't know, but if you like your results does it really matter?


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

steelartsa said:


> I have a De'Longhi Dedica and have used it every day for the past couple of years and I love it. It works fine and makes a great tasting cup of coffee in my opinion. Now, I'm a noob here and realise there are probably a lot of connoisseurs and coffee aficionados on the forum that will shoot me down in flames, but surely if you find something that makes something you happen to like, isn't that the crux of the matter?
> 
> Okay, I also like scotch as a tipple so in the coffee world I might be putting myself in the 'blended' scotch bracket. A lot of blends are fine with a mixer but aren't a lot of fun on their own BUT there are some very fine blends that are every bit as good as a single malt and are consistently so. I could be a scotch snob and say "Oh, only a single malt made in such and such a distillery on some far off Hebridean island where the malt is slow roasted over peat fires, is the best Scotch on Earth!" but what if one happens to hate peated whisky? So basically, my attitude is drink whatever it is you like and be happy drinking it, and this applies to coffee too.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean, and I think its easy to get carried away because no matter what you are buying there is always something better out there. I did look at the Dedica but I think i prefer the more traditional frother on the Sage. I'm holding off to see if the price is reduced again but I'll def post back up when I get it


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I bet you're excited now that you've made a decision.

I'm enjoying my Classic and trying to get to grips with making decent coffee but I'll admit I'm already eyeing up my next upgrade!


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kitkat said:


> I bet you're excited now that you've made a decision.
> 
> I'm enjoying my Classic and trying to get to grips with making decent coffee but I'll admit I'm already eyeing up my next upgrade!


I really am! Are you enjoying your Mignon? I think I'm going to get one, I emailed Bella Barista to see if they would be reducing the current model when the new one comes out but they said probably not, don't know whether to splash out new or look for a second hand on here (the sensible option lol)


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I like the Mignon although I haven't really attempted to do much other than just adjust the grind slightly. I've taken the top plate off once to have a brush around inside and that was pretty straight forward. If you're considering a Mignon I'd look on here for a used one and try to save a bit of money. There is someone in the valuation forum talking about selling one that's hardly been used so it might be worth keeping an eye on the for sale section for that one (or just come right out and ask if he's selling).


----------



## gfunk03 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kitkat said:


> I like the Mignon although I haven't really attempted to do much other than just adjust the grind slightly. I've taken the top plate off once to have a brush around inside and that was pretty straight forward. If you're considering a Mignon I'd look on here for a used one and try to save a bit of money. There is someone in the valuation forum talking about selling one that's hardly been used so it might be worth keeping an eye on the for sale section for that one (or just come right out and ask if he's selling).


Cheers chum







I'll take a look.


----------

